# whats the best polish on a TT



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

what do you polish your pride and joy with?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How much do you want to spend :?:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How much do you want to spend :?:


Well have spent £7500 in the past on Zymol royale ... but whats the best on a TT? Hard paint, soft paint .... whats the best polish .... it isnt about money.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Zymol Glasur, I quite like that, but best polish? Dont use a polish, use a wax or glaze.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you haven't even told us what paint your car is wearing


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> Well have spent £7500 in the past on Zymol royale ...


That is absolutely bonkers!

Please tell me you drive something more expensive than a TT to justify such a price - I'm guessing a 911...?!


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

But you do get lifetime refills, but even so its a lot for a wax.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

must have more money than sense, especially as you don't know the difference between a polish and a wax :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

best i have used on Audi paint is Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) followed up with Menzerna Super Finish (PO106FA)

the Zymol royale is a lovely WAX and had it on a few of my cars now, is it worth the money :roll: no

lifetime refill, yes but it cost over £250.00 for shipping and handling and insurance to do this..so the free refill is not as nice as it could be


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> must have more money than sense, especially as you don't know the difference between a polish and a wax :roll:


As i had a bloke that came round to apply the wax and polish the car, it was of little consequence what *the difference* was. To be honest i used to just make him a few coffees and leave him in the garage all day, Money well spent when you saw the finished effect.

If only i had your sense :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyhow my question was not as to provoke an argument or the sarcasm of the respected moderators, more as a matter of interest


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

steeve said:


> But you do get lifetime refills, but even so its a lot for a wax.


Hell of a lot of refills to even consider making sense.

1 pot of collinite 476s (wax) every 18 months sounds a better investment. Great wax, very durable, suits all colours I think.

I know there are subtle differences between waxes with different carnauba contents but unless you have a garage with cars worth hundreds on £k then I don't see the point on spending silly money on such waxes.


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

MrHooky said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > But you do get lifetime refills, but even so its a lot for a wax.
> ...


I had some nice cars and a nice garage


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

This was pre divorce BTW  Thus the question ..


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

MMMMmmmmm, nice cars, nice house lovely garage.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me I also got screwed in the divorce lol!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*Precleaning*
I use carlack68 to pre clean, then protect with its nano layer once a year. A few layers is enough. Similar to SwissVax's product that pre cleans. I find it lasts far longer, very popular with enthusiasts.

*Waxes*
Based on detailing world tests, I started using Collinite 476S dual layer. Every 4 months. This actually lasts about this amount of time. It does not create enough gloss and shine. For this I use 30-40% carnauba wax within a Wax system. I use SwissVax Mirage around CHF146 a pot plus shipping. It is meant for Harder Paints like German cars. It is very easy to apply, smells fruity.

*Imperfection Remover*
Mezerna products that I use are rarely use to with my Meguiars dual action. The paint is quite flawless.

*Leather Seats*
I use Gliptone cleanser rarely as the seats are very clean and look great. I apply conditioner that adds the showroom leather smell each 3 months. Again a top product and doesnt leave oily marks. It matches most leathers. I also know the owner and have trusted this long term 20plus year product.

I will not publish my past toys, too depressing, had to sell up to move to Geneva. RHD and the anal inspectors do not pass cars with ease.



Lovely cars buddy, you will find detailing a car yourself pleasurable in itself. Its relaxing. It makes you forget how much the ex stole from the settlement lol!!

As I grow older and wiser, I am more fallen for the classic lines of the '66-69 911s that come in 2.0 to 2.2 ranges. Enough power and noise, plus they make great daily drivers. For comfort I have never been happier with the TT. Dont take offense but I have never gone for the Aston as most drivers I have seen in them are as old as my mum. LoL I do love the older DB6s, beautiful design. The British have an amazing heritage. If you have seen the Type C Jag in shiney Aluminium. Rare but present each year in the Morges British car get together held usually Oct 1st week on a Saturday.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

911Nutter said:


> I had some nice cars and a nice garage


Wow! Very nice indeed. A proper 360 CS - I read somewhere the stripes alone were a few £k option?

Sorry to hear about the divorce - Can I ask what you drive now? Presumably a 911?

ps. I still think collinite is good despite being cheap and cheerful...!

pps. Did the Aston feel left out not having its own personalised garage!?


----------



## KenC (Apr 6, 2010)

MrHooky said:


> 911Nutter said:
> 
> 
> > I had some nice cars and a nice garage
> ...


Stripes on a CS were around £3.5k, but they are stripes under the laquer (except for the first few). Stripes on the Scud were around £4.5k but they were handpainted and before laquering.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Megs is all I use, or Zymol if im feeling like treating the TT.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Megs is all I use, or Zymol if im feeling like treating the TT.


oh no.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

BLinky said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Megs is all I use, or Zymol if im feeling like treating the TT.
> ...


Sorry, mistype.. I meant a brillo pad, some t-cut and some turtle wax... its really bringing out the silver shine on my black TT!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Meg is the worst of the worst. feel free to rage here if you don't agree.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > sixdoublesix said:
> ...


LMAO class! Silver cars are in 50% less accidents! So good job buddy.


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor Boys.......Black hole brings my TT up a treat...its a glaze ......Also PoorBoys QD+ after a wash keeps it looking slick!!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

GINNO78 said:


> Poor Boys.......Black hole brings my TT up a treat...its a glaze ......Also PoorBoys QD+ after a wash keeps it looking slick!!


heard good things about poorbiys, someone used in on a detail and posted pics somewhere round here


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

BoS ftw.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Should have spent more time with your wife, and less painting a ferrari badge on the garage floor :roll:


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Should have spent more time with your wife, and less painting a ferrari badge on the garage floor :roll:


A CLASSIC M8...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 911Nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Should have spent more time with your wife, and less painting a ferrari badge on the garage floor :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

FWIW...

On my Nimbus grey Roadster I have tried the black hole and the megs #7 glazes, on the grey I far prefer the megs #7. For a wax and I've tried a few I always end up back with Victoria Concours wax, great shine and extremely durable, for polish I'm with Syd, you just can't beat the two Menz options he quotes.


----------

